# Hello, I've never posted on your site before :)



## Joeson1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought I'd say hello, and a big thank you to everyone on this site! 

I have been converting my Sprinter for the last four months or so, and am nearly at a point of comfortable habitation! Any how, all the posts on here have been just SO helpful. It's been such a daunting project and although I've never posted previously, I've found so many answers to my questions on here. 

I also wanted to send my personal thanks to Firefox, who has unknowingly become somewhat of a celebrity in my family! I stumbled across his 'makeyourownmotorhome' youtube channel by chance one sleepless night in April, and was so inspired that on September 15th (when the lease on our flat runs out) my long suffering girlfriend and I are moving into the van for good (or at least as long as I can keep her comfortable!). 

So a little about the van and me... I'm a final year medical student, qualifying in the summer of 2013 along with my long suffering girlfriend who always gets dragged into my crazy schemes with the greatest of tolerance! My van is a MWB Mercedes Sprinter 311, getting on a bit, but still healthy. I'll maybe post some pictures some time if anyone's interested, but basic DIY layout with a shower, oven and hob, lots of attempts at storage, and a little woodstove and eberspacher to make Scottish winters tolerable!

Anyway, great site, great community - thanks for your help!

Joe


----------



## Robmac (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 13, 2012)

:welcome: Joe! Sounds good,post some pictures up please :banana:


----------



## Firefox (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the kind words and welcome to the site!

Great to hear you are moving into the van. It will be an adventure, and not always easy, but ride out the rocky times and you won't regret it 

Good to see you have joined the site, I think as well as wilding we are the best web forum for self build interest too, with the exception of SBMCC forum.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Joe - welcome and good luck with full-timing.


----------



## chubadub (Aug 13, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 13, 2012)

Same here Joeson1. I have asked questions when stuck and always been helped but I have also moved my self build on simply by lurking, reading and adopting answers to other's queries. It is truly a great site.:welcome:


----------



## Ems (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello and :welcome:

I did alot of lurking before being brave enough to post and turn up to a meet!  Glad I made it eventually though and glad I did!!  :banana:


----------



## Joeson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome! I've been so busy with exams I haven't sorted any decent pictures of my build so far, but I'll put some up as soon as I have chance. I'm glad to have entered into such a great community, no doubt will start running into people on my travels... 
We just have the final details to put into place now (re-home gf's pet rats, paint the walls etc.) and then full-time awaits!


----------



## lotty (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------



## pink (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello..good luck with everything!!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## herbenny (Aug 30, 2012)

Aww thats a nice introduction ....we will be asking for FF autograph soon lol,  welcome to the site


----------

